# can anybody explain new age greasers



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

I had this question first time I seen a chicano dressed as a greaser I asked him if his family was from that era and were greasers he said no he seen it on tv and thought it was cool so the question is do most of the new greasers pick up the trend from a magazine or a tv show ? It's like a new trend thing right ? But I do give it up to the og greasers if there still doin it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

most trends are picked up from magazines and TV, dosent make it a bad thing, just means that things have a way of comming full circle, take lowriding for example some places it dies out and a few years pass and then its back in full force, other places it keeps rolling at a constant rate, but the best way to keep something alive and at the fore front of society, is to keep it out in a positive light :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea I guess ur right I started helping my uncles work on thiers before I even knew that it was a lowrider I picked it from them I just thought it was cooler than shit to see them hop


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

posing is for ******* :uh:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

those greaser wannabes are straight up *******


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

That's their thing, leave em be.
They mostly use different cars and their style is different 
So what say you? We gonna fight them on the streets? Like how the pachucos got beat down sleepy lagoon style?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I had this question first time I seen a chicano dressed as a greaser I asked him if his family was from that era and were greasers he said no he seen it on tv and thought it was cool so the question is do most of the new greasers pick up the trend from a magazine or a tv show ? It's like a new trend thing right ? But I do give it up to the og greasers if there still doin it


I seen this firsthand at the Viva Lasvegas rockabilly show in Vegas a coupe weeks ago,alot of chicano's into that greaser look and style of cars,it's different,but they're a decent bunch,I can say they are way less critical of eachother and others rides.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> I seen this firsthand at the Viva Lasvegas rockabilly show in Vegas a coupe weeks ago,alot of chicano's into that greaser look and style of cars,it's different,but they're a decent bunch,I can say they are way less critical of eachother and others rides.


True. West Coast Kustoms show at the end May will have plenty. Its a different flavor with some of the same qualities of early lowriding. They too sport Pendeltons, Dickies, & Stacy's. But instead of being pelon, they sport greased back hair or pompadores. Still cool


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Viva los greasers ! Its a cool style! The rides are chukies 

My 75 cutty gettin a flat blk paint job mybe a red top and for sure center red stock supreme rims with the chome accents! Already gots the heart of a lowrod 454 swooped the fuk up


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

drivebye said:


> Viva los greasers ! Its a cool style! The rides are chukies
> 
> My 75 cutty gettin a *flat blk paint job mybe a red top* and for sure center red stock supreme rims with the chome accents! Already gots the heart of a lowrod 454 swooped the fuk up


could you be any more predictable?


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Its cooler than riding donks, lol


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> That's their thing, leave em be.
> They mostly use different cars and their style is different
> So what say you? We gonna fight them on the streets? Like how the pachucos got beat down sleepy lagoon style?


As long as they don't try to fuck up lowriding for us let them have there own carshows


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> *As long as they don't try to fuck up lowriding for us* let them have there own carshows


you guys do plenty of that on your own


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shit topic


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

The greasers are cool. Let them be. Everyone can't be lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> As long as they don't try to fuck up lowriding for us let them have there own carshows


And that's the thing. As much as I love lowriders and Chicano style vickas, we tend to "crash the party" so to speak, doing just what you don't want greasers to do. Now, if it's an all-inclusive get-together than come one come all. If not, then respect the difference.


----------



## Liu Kang (May 24, 2011)

ITS A STYLE GET OVER IT. WHY YOU LOOKIN AT OTHER DUDES FOR?


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't have a problem with og greasers I give them props but the fake as bitchs that jump on thier ban wagon and get tattoos like thier tuff guys are a joke and only homos like saying gay jokes


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> you guys do plenty of that on your own[/QUOTE. Shut the fuck up u probably have a primered piece of shit and for ur info this a lowrider website if u have a problem with lowriders get the fuck of this website


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I think "Fonzy" has that kind of look and everyone want's a mural on their car from him-


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

plank said:


> I think "Fonzy" has that kind of look and everyone want's a mural on their car from him-


fonzy is a greaser:facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys do plenty of that on your own[/QUOTE. Shut the fuck up u probably have a primered piece of shit and for ur info this a lowrider website if u have a problem with lowriders get the fuck of this website
> ...


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Idiot ur on a lowrider website talking shit about lowriders I think that's considered starting a problem greasers don't bother me so I'm not really concerned just u Pendejo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Idiot ur on a lowrider website talking shit about lowriders I think that's considered starting a problem greasers don't bother me so I'm not really concerned just u Pendejo



wait for it 

































































SPIDER1959VERT said:


> *As long as they don't try to fuck up lowriding for us* let them have there own carshows


----------



## Liu Kang (May 24, 2011)

He mad


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> could you be any more predictable?



Kinda like 90% of lowlows with their flaming gay pink hot pink and purple paint jobs?

I perfur ratrod stlye looks more manly


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I don't have a problem with og greasers I give them props but the fake as bitchs that jump on thier ban wagon and get tattoos like thier tuff guys are a joke and only homos like saying gay jokes


Kinda like all the cholos with their tattoos they think it makes em scary and 
hardcore ? Lol


To each their own!

Dnt be like mike hawk worrie about anothers mans dick but call every one gay


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> SPIDER1959VERT said:
> 
> 
> > you mad?
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Bahahahaha!!!! 
Model and bike builder thinkiing he knows .....


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol eh lo verga weys. Theirs kaga palos in every crowd! Its just funny the low lows think if its not a car on donuts with a 4x4 lift its gay! Every otheir crowd has more respect for other styles pendejas


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

If u don't like lowriders why the fuck r u guys on this website


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> If u don't like lowriders why the fuck r u guys on this website


:werd: blownslow dont and never has or never will build a real car and drivegay has a chrysler on 22s with pepboys stick on chrome with stick on fender ports,,,,,,,,,,, IDK WHY THEY ON HERE LOL


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

plank said:


> I think "Fonzy" has that kind of look and everyone want's a mural on their car from him-


He does amazing work,but the guy is a complete asshole,he needs some PR classes.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> He does amazing work,but the guy is a complete asshole,he needs some PR classes.


so was Von Dutch what of it


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know what the fuck your talking about


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I don't know what the fuck your talking about


of course you don't you're a dumbass


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> you guys do plenty of that on your own


:roflmao: mickey mouse glove wrappers anyone?


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

lownslow U stupid fucking idiot r u even into the greaser style I bet ur just one of those people that have no life and just go on ppl's topics to bother them u probably don't even have a car.


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

quit hateing! everyone should live life how they want. ps greasers are kinda cool


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> lownslow U stupid fucking idiot r u even into the greaser style I bet ur just one of those people that have no life and just go on ppl's topics to bother them u _*probably don't even have a car*_.


he doesnt :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Selfmade707 what town r u out of


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

windsor califas just north of santa rosa


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm from Sr what do u drive


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

64 ss with 2 pumps just lay and play her


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

you got a 59?


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Im a ex greaser, or am i still one.. dont really care about to much what i am.. I do my thing and dont give a fuck what other people think..
greasers and lowriders aint that a big of difference, both like extremly low cars and to cruise all night.


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

cougar_chevy said:


> Im a ex greaser, or am i still one.. dont really care about to much what i am.. I do my thing and dont give a fuck what other people think..
> greasers and lowriders aint that a big of difference, both like extremly low cars and to cruise all night.


 x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea I have a 59 I'm working on I drive black town car on wires


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

you ever driver it in windsor cuz i think iv seen it b4


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea I'm always in Windsor I have family thier


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

aint too many places to criuse here. if i see u rollin il trow a peace sign


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

elcoshiloco said:


> :roflmao: mickey mouse glove wrappers anyone?


x2. fact is they accepted those people into their lifestyle and doing very little to change it, this ass is trying to point the blame on them like theyre the ones causing problems.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Lownslow listen I don't have a problem with greasers I was asking were the new age greasers come from becuase I was curious ur the one opening ur mouth like an idiot


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

SELFMADE707 said:


> aint too many places to criuse here. if i see u rollin il trow a peace sign


Cinco de mayo in Santa Rosa all the car clubs ar getting together at the piner skate park ill probably take my town car or my Harley if there done candying it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Lownslow listen I don't have a problem with greasers I was asking were the new age greasers come from becuase I was curious ur the one opening ur mouth like an idiot


why worry about it, you were the one opening your mouth. i think youre looking for something to point fingers at since lowriding fell in the back burner.


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

they going from piner to roseland? what kinda harley? candys always sick ass hell on a bike


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Piner rd Swat team just sits and watchs on roseland I got a Softail on fat spoke wires lowered


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> why worry about it, you were the one opening your mouth. i think youre looking for something to point fingers at since lowriding fell in the back burner.


there's a few greasers in my town but there's alote of lowriders it just depends were ur at I think


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Piner rd *Swat team just sits and watchs on roseland* I got a Softail on fat spoke wires lowered


dont say too much, they will probably sit and watch over there too


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea ur right !!!!! Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> there's a few greasers in my town but there's alote of lowriders it just depends were ur at I think


i know a few i relate to them more than i do lowriders but by definition i should be building a hella flush whip as i believe having the car raised for any reason other than crossing a speedbump or curb is too high. the ideals of this site went fucking sideways if its not a certain type of car it isnt a lowrider is stupid and it seems innovation is frowned upon here too which is why i admire what the japanese cats do.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

cougar_chevy said:


> Im a ex greaser, or am i still one.. dont really care about to much what i am.. I do my thing and dont give a fuck what other people think..
> greasers and lowriders aint that a big of difference, both like extremly low cars and to cruise all night.


X2 My thoughts exactly homie.I'm a greaser who loves lowlows myself.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2. fact is they accepted those people into their lifestyle and doing very little to change it, this ass is trying to point the blame on them like theyre the ones causing problems.


You're a 40 yeard old model builder. STFU


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

no matter if u like low lows, rats, muscle, tuners or whatever ,Everyone is all about one thing , The love of Cars.


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

their not greasers their "traditional hot rodders". I like most of the rides, even though I dont understand building a ride to look like shit. To each his own was my opinion. Then I put up pictures of my buick on a greaser site and got lit up for the direction of my build. Now Im all like "fuck you, ya fuckin Jesse James/ Jimmy Shine wanna be bitchs".


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

IFABSTUFF said:


> their not greasers their "traditional hot rodders". I like most of the rides, even though I dont understand building a ride to look like shit. To each his own was my opinion. Then I put up pictures of my buick on a greaser site and got lit up for the direction of my build. Now Im all like "fuck you, ya fuckin Jesse James/ Jimmy Shine wanna be bitchs".



Not everyone on the kustom,rockabilly scene gets it.Theres some debacles like adding rubber rats to the grill,rattle can primer,radial tires,bolting on junk that gives the impression there trying to hard.Rat rods are about simplicity.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> i know a few i relate to them more than i do lowriders but by definition i should be building a hella flush whip as i believe having the car raised for any reason other than crossing a speedbump or curb is too high. the ideals of this site went fucking sideways if its not a certain type of car it isnt a lowrider is stupid and it seems innovation is frowned upon here too which is why i admire what the japanese cats do.


:yessad: the vip scene is kinda like how the lowriding/hotrodding scene use to be like.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

Rat Rods are about building a car from scratch, not building something from something already there.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well from what i been told there is 2 kinds of greasers,
the ones that work on and own either a traditional,kustom,hot rod or lowrider and maybe grew up into the lifestyle. 

then theres the ones that everyone hates, the ones that drive a honda cause thats the only car they can handle and they worship and admire morrissy,try to dress like him.and so on.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> Rat Rods are about *building a car from scratch*, not building something from something already there.


noooooooooope its basically traditional hot rodding low budget type built, i would call it grassroots hotrodding but im not talking about the stupid shit with the 8 inch chop tops and stupid accessories


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> noooooooooope its basically traditional hot rodding low budget type built, i would call it grassroots hotrodding but im not talking about the stupid shit with the 8 inch chop tops and stupid accessories


says the plastic builder. bwhahahaha, you are by far the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Stay thirsty my friend:drama::naughty:



EBAY said:


> says the plastic builder. bwhahahaha, you are by far the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyeeee greasers get left like a stain in the street ese.. Levas ain't down for their barrio, SIMONE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Piner rd Swat team just sits and watchs on roseland I got a Softail on fat spoke wires lowered


I was pissed they didn't let cars in rose land the pic in my avatar came from the press democrate last year. Some bull shit.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ss63panic said:


> I was pissed they didn't let cars in rose land the pic in my avatar came from the press democrate last year. Some bull shit.


your avi is firme holmes!!

la raza :nicoderm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyeeee greasers get left like a stain in the street ese.. Levas ain't down for their barrio, SIMONE!! :nicoderm:


Es puro verdad carnal, pinches pecetas holmes. No nike cortez, pendeltons, or hair netz for those levas perro.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

EBAY said:


> Es puro verdad carnal, pinches pecetas holmes. No nike cortez, pendeltons, or hair netz for those levas perro.


SIMONE!!! 

and no aztec/selena or scarface murals for their ranflas either :yes:

fuck them pinche leva, mayate lovers


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

new word i learned on another car web site. (lowriderbilly)


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

esjmami said:


> they cute :naughty:


Lmao...:facepalm:


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

esjmami said:


> you don't think so ??? :twak:


Yes...theyre cute..


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

Btw esjmami wats ur name I have a friend that I wna hook u up with..


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

last weekend i was at a wedding in san jose and there were alot of lowriderbillys in attendance. i will get some photos up this weekend.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the 50's thing I'm not a greaser but dig the style and respect it


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

Guy who owns a lowrider = Spends more time cleaning his car 
Guy who owns a rat rod/greaser = Spends more time combing his hair


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

only a pinche ****** would worry about what another man does with his hair.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I will never get back the 10 minutes it took me to read this thread.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I had this question first time I seen a chicano dressed as a greaser I asked him if his family was from that era and were greasers he said no he seen it on tv and thought it was cool so the question is do most of the new greasers pick up the trend from a magazine or a tv show ? It's like a new trend thing right ? But I do give it up to the og greasers if there still doin it


TOO MUCH TV...HAPPY DAYS AND AND THE OUTSIDER MOVIE:biggrin:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

i always did rock the white t's & the chucks though with levi workpants or ben davis',& not that much dickies but some.lol.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

Mr Buckworth said:


> only a pinche ****** would worry about what another man does with his hair.


im not worried about what they do with their hair...i could care less...im just stating whats obvious....i think these "greasers" are just a big group of confused people....some are greasers, and some some are psychobillies, and then some call themselves rockobillies...now ive come to find out that some call themselves lowriderbillies.....at least when you're a lowrider, you're a lowrider


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

dsgb said:


> Its cooler than riding donks, lol


You say this becuase you swallow cock


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Reds,fed c:.fg$3


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mr. Brougham said:


> im not worried about what they do with their hair...i could care less...im just stating whats obvious....i think these "greasers" are just a big group of confused people....some are greasers, and some some are psychobillies, and then some call themselves rockobillies...now ive come to find out that some call themselves lowriderbillies.....at least when you're a lowrider, you're a lowrider


Granted that brands suck, psychobillys and rockabillys are two diffrent things, theyre groups fueled by music mostly, one is traditional rock'n'roll the other is psycho.
Then you have traditional hotrodders and traditional kustom guys, that you might be calling greasers. Greaser is a real generic term, anybody could be a greaser, its like saying biker or rocker, means all and nothing.

The world is a big place, with a lot of variety, its not all either black or white.
And mostly, theres wannabes in every crowd.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> As long as they don't try to fuck up lowriding for us let them have there own carshows


I know some "greasers" and in no way they plan to "fuck up lowriding" (whatever that means). They have their own style (clothing and cars). I actually like the style. If I could pull it off, I would dress like that too.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Granted that brands suck, psychobillys and rockabillys are two diffrent things, theyre groups fueled by music mostly, one is traditional rock'n'roll the other is psycho.
> Then you have traditional hotrodders and traditional kustom guys, that you might be calling greasers. Greaser is a real generic term, anybody could be a greaser, its like saying biker or rocker, means all and nothing.
> 
> The world is a big place, with a lot of variety, its not all either black or white.
> And mostly, theres wannabes in every crowd.


well said  ...just like someone else mentioned in a previous post, we all cant be low riders


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

hahaha this thread is fucking hilarius!! 

Im in a Hotrod car club.. And im the only one with a lowrider.
The guys in my club understand what lowriding is all about and they respect that.
Also we dont really seperate the cars because its all about custom, and thats what its all about!

If u look into lowriding history then u would see that it is not so different, The old "bombs" reminds me alot of hotrods...
It wasent always about 13"s and rap music.. just sayin'

Also about the Ratrods,, they are dying out... People are tired of them and dont build them anymore over here.
thats my observation, maybe im wrong?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

cougar_chevy said:


> hahaha this thread is fucking hilarius!!
> 
> Im in a Hotrod car club.. And im the only one with a lowrider.
> The guys in my club understand what lowriding is all about and they respect that.
> ...


Now theres a trend i doubt anyone will miss.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

cougar_chevy said:


> hahaha this thread is fucking hilarius!!
> 
> Im in a Hotrod car club.. And im the only one with a lowrider.
> The guys in my club understand what lowriding is all about and they respect that.
> ...


I can do without the rapp music.............. but the 13's i cant live without...


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I can do without the rapp music.............. but the 13's i cant live without...


:werd:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Mr. Brougham said:


> im not worried about what they do with their hair...i could care less...im just stating whats obvious....i think these "greasers" are just a big group of confused people....some are greasers, and some some are psychobillies, and then some call themselves rockobillies...now ive come to find out that some call themselves lowriderbillies.....at least when you're a lowrider, you're a lowrider


so wft do you call a lowrider with greasy hair? ive met plenty of guys over the years that either used pomade or brylcreem in their hair, they were LOWRIDERS. not all of us have shaved heads.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> so wft do you call a lowrider with greasy hair? ive met plenty of guys over the years that either used pomade or brylcreem in their hair, they were LOWRIDERS. not all of us have shaved heads.


If I still had hair I'd be useing brycreem. I loved the shit the smell the fact you to was your hair about 5 times to get most of it out.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

TATTOO-76 said:


> so wft do you call a lowrider with greasy hair? ive met plenty of guys over the years that either used pomade or brylcreem in their hair, they were LOWRIDERS. not all of us have shaved heads.


Murphy's is what I use


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

SPIDER1959VERT said:


> Yea I have a 59 I'm working on I drive black town car on wires


With black wires windows ain't tinted?


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

supremes said:


> last weekend i was at a wedding in san jose and there were alot of lowriderbillys in attendance. i will get some photos up this weekend.


"one picture says more than a thousand words":thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Lowriderbillies? 
Maybe it was just a dude named billy with a lowlow, and his friends referred to him as ''lowriderbilly''...
If thats the case am i a ''lowridernick''?

Damn, theres more labels than cars to stitch them to.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> If thats the case am i a ''lowridernick''?


then my granddad would have been "lowriderlow" because his first name was Low.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

BIG RED said:


> If I still had hair I'd be useing brycreem. I loved the shit the smell the fact you to was your hair about 5 times to get most of it out.


even with a shaved head i still use brylcreem in the winter months to keep my scalp from itching. (no way in hell im gonna use some girly smelling lotion)


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

It's all about this guy, he's got it down 

http://www.facebook.com/TEDDYBOYGREG53?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

uuh. I guess hes not gonna be too happy when he wakes up. 
His friends have gone hard on him.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> uuh. I guess hes not gonna be too happy when he wakes up.
> His friends have gone hard on him.


:rofl:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

have you guys seen his page before? he took it down but had a pic of him riding on the bus making a face with mexican ladies in the back and posted "riding on the bus with dirty leeching ******* immigrants" and a pic of a black guy with a pattern lined up on his haircut and was posted "haircut i did on ****** gangbanger". thats why on one of his pics hes cutting an older black guys hair and making faces and has that cartoon about a slave and a watermelon in his pictures. even in his scene hes not liked, hope i run into him soon since i go to custom shows, that will be fun


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/TEDDYBOYGREG1953/photos_albums#!/TEDDYBOYGREG1953


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

what ab asshole. I know shitloads of rockabillies, and i dont think even one is a racist. 
Althou theres history of racism in rockers, as incredible as it might be considering the roots of rock'n'roll, but again nothin new if you think that skinheads were born in the roots reggae/ska scene of 60s London and now we have nazi skins. I mean, its like sayin a nazi blackman even thou very few people knows it.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

It was explained to me by a actual "Cholobilly" that the lowrider scene was in pretty bad shape here with alot of gang related shit going down. So a lot of them migrated over to the traditional rod or rat rod scene to still be involved with the casr and not having to deal with the lowrider crap. They build some sick rides too! I know alot of these guys and they are cool as fuck, but I've met alot of lowrider guys too and they are great people as well.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

well, you see the term greasers applies more to the group affiliated with that culture, not just a hairstyle...though the term derived from their hairstyles, the name took over for their style of cars, music, lifestyle, etc... i am aware that not everyone who owns a low rider doesn't have a shaves head or braids or what ever they have


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

actually i thought greaser was more of a term to describe the general car guy that has grease under on his hands rather than on his hair...for what is worth.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> actually i thought greaser was more of a term to describe the general car guy that has grease under on his hands rather than on his hair...for what is worth.


that makes sense....who knows.... i just love being a car guy in general...wether its low riders, kustoms, muscle cars, or what ever..... its kinda like women, i love them all ...lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> even with a shaved head i still use brylcreem in the winter months to keep my scalp from itching. (no way in hell im gonna use some girly smelling lotion)


Thankfully I don't get an itchy scalp but a good idea if I do.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Straight vaseline is what I used when I shaved my head. After the shave, I'd hit that shit with an alcohol pad to keep the itchy red bumps from happening, then I get a small amount of vaseline and rub it in. It's not greasy because you don't use that much, but it's the best thing to keep your head moisturized. A lot of lotions burn like hell, so you probably have to get unscented lotion or someshit if you don't use vaseline. 

I started growing my hair out for the first time in my life in January and fuck do I miss being bald hahah.


----------

